# Solved: firefox proxy problems!!



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hi i recently been having trouble with firefox,the problem is when i click on the mozilla shortcut it seems like its loading but then say connection reset?.the only way i can then get firefox to work is to go into tools>options>network>connection settings>then i click on auto detect proxy settings for this network and it then loads!.it seems to be fine until i shut firefox down only to then restart it and the same problem occurs?when i go back to the settings its for some reason switched back to manual proxy again!....ive had firefox for a while now with no probs but i think the only thing that could have messed with it that i installed the other day was peerguardian (which ive since uninstalled)....any ideas?cheers


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Type *about:config* in the address bar of Firefox hit *Enter* and see if this setting is correct.
*network.proxy.type* and should have value of *2*.
Also run Firefox in safe mode.
*Start*> *Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*. If it works ok, then it is an extension or theme effecting it.


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hi again,ive completed your instruction,i changed the proxy type config to 2(it was set on 4!) i then shut firefox down and started it agin but once again it was under a manual proxy config so connection was reset so i then shut down went into safe mode tried opening firefox and it was fine,although when i looked at the connection config it was set on direct connection so im not sure why it keeps setting itself as default manual proxy when in normal mode???


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Open Firefox and click on *Tools*> *Add-ons* and disable all your add-ons.
Then reset your setting in *Tools*>* Options*> *Advanced* tab> *Network* tab,* Settings* button and set to *Auto-detect proxy settings for this network* then *OK* your way out. Close Firefox and reopen. If it still doesn't keep your setting, then create a new profile and see if it will work then. Your profile may have become corrupt.


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok augie dont all that and everythings fine now,as you said it must have been a corrupted profile but just on other thing,ive been trying to copy over my bookmarks as i had alot in my old profile but copying the bookmark folder in the firefox applications folder doesnt seem to work,what do i need to copy to carry them over?cheers


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you have a copy of your bookmarks saved, just place a copy somewhere easy to find(like your desktop). Open Firefox and click on* Bookmarks*> *Organize Bookmarks*> click on* File*> *Import*> and the wizard will open and it should have *From File* ticked. If not tick it and select* Next* and browse to the desktop or where you have the file saved and it should import the bookmarks file.


----------



## dirtman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah finally done it,a bit of fiddling around but its done .....cheers for your help augie you've been brill! thanks a bunch:up:


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome. 
You can mark this solved from the thread tools at the top of your post.


----------

